# Μεταφραστές της ελευθερίας του λόγου



## Costas (Jul 3, 2015)

Κλείνουν σήμερα, 4 Ιουλίου 2015, 24 χρόνια από την επίθεση με μαχαίρι το 1991 εναντίον του Έττορε Καπριόλο, Ιταλού μεταφραστή των _Σατανικών Στίχων_ του Σάλμαν Ράσντι, από έναν Ιρανό που τον επισκέφτηκε στο σπίτι του εκ μέρους της ιρανικής πρεσβείας τάχα για να συζητήσουν για τη μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου, στην πραγματικότητα όμως για να τον εξαναγκάσει να του δώσει τη διεύθυνση όπου κρυβόταν ο συγγραφέας Ράσντι. Ο συγκεκριμένος μεταφραστής επέζησε, όχι όμως και ο Γιαπωνέζος μεταφραστής του βιβλίου Χιτόσι Ιγκαράσι, που δολοφονήθηκε με πλήθος μαχαιριές στις 12 Ιουλίου 1991 μέσα στο γραφείο του στο Πανεπιστήμιο όπου δίδασκε συγκριτικό ισλαμικό πολιτισμό, ενώ ο Τούρκος μεταφραστής, συγγραφέας Αζίζ Νεσίν γλίτωσε παρά τρίχα από τη μεγάλη σφαγή της Σίβας (Σεβάστειας), με τους 37 νεκρούς, που συνέβη σαν προχτές 2 Ιουλίου, το 1993. (Δεν ξεχνάμε και τον Νορβηγό εκδότη και μέλος της Νορβηγικής Ακαδημίας Γλώσσας και Λογοτεχνίας Ουίλλιαμ Νύγκααρντ, που έφαγε τρεις σφαίρες στις 11 Οκτωβρίου 1993 αλλά επέζησε.)

Ιδού και ο φετφάς του Χομεϊνί (14 Φεβρουαρίου 1989):
_We are from Allah and to Allah we shall return. I am informing all brave Muslims of the world that the author of The Satanic Verses, a text written, edited, and published against Islam, the Prophet of Islam, and the Qur'an, along with all the editors and publishers aware of its contents, are condemned to death. I call on all valiant Muslims wherever they may be in the world to kill them without delay, so that no one will dare insult the sacred beliefs of Muslims henceforth. And whoever is killed in this cause will be a martyr, Allah Willing. Meanwhile if someone has access to the author of the book but is incapable of carrying out the execution, he should inform the people so that [Rushdie] is punished for his actions. Rouhollah al-Mousavi al-Khomeini._

Τέλος (Wikipedia):
Although the British Conservative government under Margaret Thatcher gave Rushdie round-the-clock police protection, many politicians on both sides were hostile to the author. British Labour MP Keith Vaz led a march through Leicester shortly after he was elected in 1989 calling for the book to be banned, while Conservative MP Norman Tebbit, the party's former chairman, called Rushdie an "outstanding villain" whose "public life has been a record of despicable acts of betrayal of his upbringing, religion, adopted home and nationality".

Meanwhile the Commission for Racial Equality and a liberal think tank, the Policy Studies Institute, held seminars on the Rushdie affair. They did not invite the author Fay Weldon, who spoke out against burning books, but did invite Shabbir Akhtar, a Cambridge philosophy graduate who called for "a negotiated compromise" which "would protect Muslim sensibilities against gratuitous provocation". The journalist and author Andy McSmith wrote at the time "We are witnessing, I fear, the birth of a new and dangerously illiberal "liberal" orthodoxy designed to accommodate Dr Akhtar and his fundamentalist friends."

Journalist Christopher Hitchens staunchly defended Rushdie and urged critics to condemn the violence of the fatwa instead of blaming the novel or the author. Hitchens understood the fatwa to be the opening shot in a cultural war on freedom.

Έκτοτε οι καιροί έχουν γίνει πολύ πιο δύσκολοι για την ελευθερία του λόγου, αλλά ευτυχώς εδώ στην Ελλάδα οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις εγγυώνται την εσωτερική ασφάλεια, οπότε δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2015)

Τώρα δε χρειάζονται φετφάδες, συνέδρια κλπ., γίνεται στο τσάκα τσάκα η δουλειά χωρίς την ευλογία κανενός ιμάμη. 

Φίλη, που τότε εργαζόταν στο Λονδίνο, μου είχε πει ότι ήταν το μαστ ανάγνωσμα της περιόδου εκείνης, στο μετρό όλοι είχαν το τούβλο στο χέρι (είναι ιδιαίτερα πολυσέλιδο βιβλίο). 
Η ίδια το διάβασε και, επειδή έχει πατέρα μεγαλωμένο με μουσουλμανική παιδεία, μετέπειτα άθεο που μεγάλωσε τα παιδιά του σε χριστιανική χώρα, είχε κάποιον να της λύνει τις απορίες. Χρειάστηκαν ώρες συζητήσεων με τον πατέρα της για να πιάσει τα μισά νοήματα κι αναρωτιόταν τι καταλάβαινε ο μέσος Άγγλος αναγνώστης (που δεν ξέρει συνήθως την τύφλα του). Ο πατέρας της δεν το είχε θεωρήσει βλάσφημο ανάγνωσμα, περισσότερο το είδε σαν κριτική κάθε στραβού της θρησκείας γενικά, αλλά θα το 'λεγε αυτό, δεν θα το 'λεγε;


----------

